# Dan Patrick Show



## mpie314

I just realized it's not on Mad Dog radio anymore and got nervouse. However looked online and it's on Sports Zone ch 92 now in case anyone is in same boat. Anyone know why he's not on Mad Dog anymore? Too many big names there now with Stephen A now?


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

This was announced sometime in early August, as the line up was shuffled to accommodate Steven A's new show. Schein's on at 10am eastern, followed by Steven A. & Mad Dog himself.

Didn't know that Dan's show was on 92. I like Schein, but he can be a little bombastic at times.


----------



## SamC

SXM seems to be trying to fill out the sports talk line up a bit, but it is still not where it should be.


----------



## I WANT MORE

SXM sports is nothing short of a Disgrace!
No CBS Sports Radio, No FOX Sports Radio, No NBC Sports Radio, limited Yahoo Sports Radio. 
So, what is there ESPN? Oh, don't forget they are adding Bleacher Report. 
Joke. 
I had 5 subscriptions last year. I am now down to one and I only kept that because I got it for next to nothing and it reduced the price for the internet subscription which I wanted for NFL. 
The NFL feed is so far behind actual time that it is virtually useless now also.


----------

